# Any NM EMTs, help wanted :D



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I take the NM state test in a few weeks and am looking for some practice material. Problem is, everything I find is NREMT stuff, and at the basic level, NM doesn't do that. If anyone has any advice, I'd love to hear it as well.


And if this thread doesn't belong here, sorry, but I didn't know quite where else to put it


----------



## firecoins (Dec 15, 2007)

I am fairly certain the NREMT-B will help you pass the NM EMT-B class.  New York much like NM has their own EMT test but both the NREMT-B and NYS follow the US Department of Transportation standards.  NM does too.  I am sure the differences are minor. 

Also, your textbook probably has a workbook.  Do you use Brady, Mosby or another supplier?  Most have workbook supplements which help you pass tests reguadless of who is giving those test.


----------



## thowle (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with FireCoints, stick to your textbooks, and ANY information that was given to you by the state board of Emergency Medical services.  All materials, such as those will aid you in your test, whether it be practical skills, or "actual" knowledge.


----------

